# Paint Touch Up



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I went on a scouting trip a couple of days ago that ended up being a little rougher than I anticipated. I called the forest service beforehand to make sure the road was open and what the conditions were. The folks I spoke to said it was open, but required four-wheel drive. I asked if the road was well marked and they said it was.

I headed up and found the road was not well marked (it wasn't marked at all). I tried prospecting several promising looking roads but they all ended in dead ends, private property, 4-wheeler trails or gates. I have several maps of the area, but they and even Google Earth didn't accurately show the maze I was lost in.

In frustration, I drove back to the nearest town and got directions. I talked to a couple of nice guys who gave me simple advice--"Go left every time." I clarified with them several times and they assured me to go left.

I headed back up the mountain and came to a point where the road branched. The road to the left looked "iffy" but I took it based on the instructions given. However, it eventually became clear that I was no longer on a road meant for trucks. Unfortunately, the steep grade, narrow trail, and canyon to my left made it impossible to back up or turn around. I forged on anticipating I would eventually find a spot to turn around.

I came to a point where a large, low boulder jutted out from the side of the hill, I tried to squeeze past it without going over the edge, but the tip of the rock caught the bottom of my truck and gave me a nice long gouge, and slightly buckled my rear wheel well.

I eventually found a turn around spot and took the correct road. I really hugged the edge of that cliff to avoid a similar experience on the way down, although I guess things would have been much worse had I rolled 10 times and ended up in the top of a big tree.

So now to my question--Do any of you have any tips or advice on a do-it-yourself touch up paint job? I'm not so worried about fixing the dents or the finished looks, I just want to prevent rust from getting started. Any good primers, paints, and methods you can recommend?[attachment=2:gnnh5vho]Truck 2.JPG[/attachment:gnnh5vho]


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

you can go to any auto paint outlet and get a paint match for your vehicle in a spray can. they will mix it up for you. they can also help with any other things you might need.


----------

